# Glen Beck Predicts top 15 cities where TSHTF will likely occur



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Beck Shares the ?Top Ten Cities? He Believes Will ?Melt Down When Trouble Comes? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I came up with four of them nationwide before I read the article, the others are no surprise.
The four i am worried about are hartford, springfield, worcester and boston.

Those are relativley near to me and are potential bombs waiting to go off.
Everyday in the news you can read how these places are disintegrating under minority and demonrat influence.
The one I grew up in now has shootings, running gun battles and home invasions as weekly events, the end is coming.
I moved out into the country in 1978, and I am glad I did, never regretted it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't agree with his list. I would rank Camden, NJ (not even on the list) ahead of St. Petersburg, FL. Compton has already melted down, and the S hasn't even HTF yet.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

St. Pete??? I most certainly didn't see that coming!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am surprised that #15 is St. Louis.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't agree with this list mainly because it is judged on the cities with the least amount of practiced religion. I don't follow any faith at all, but I know what it takes to be a decent human being. That's like saying all Blacks steal and all Mexicans are rapists. 

#truth they're troubled cities, But I doubt the lack of religion is why. The common religions people believe in have almost all had an episode of brutal violence in their history, so who are they to judge?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I came up with four of them nationwide before I read the article, the others are no surprise.
> The four i am worried about are hartford, springfield, worcester and boston.
> 
> Those are relativley near to me and are potential bombs waiting to go off.
> ...


I've got you back.

Peace brother.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was listening to them joke around a few minutes ago.

I'll go with Dearborn and or Heights


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, he is entitled to his opinion. I'd worry a lot more about NY, Chicago, DC, etc.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

St Louis isn't that bad really it just has a few problem areas -now DC flat sucks or at least the surrounding area got some seriously high crime rates.
Louisville, Kentucky I never seem to have had a good feeling in and I have no idea why the place just creeped me out.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> That's like saying all Blacks steal and all Mexicans are rapists.


And exactly what is your point?

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Religion has nothing to do with it. Once the power is out, food and water getting scarce, there won't be a city anywhere you will want be.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> St Louis isn't that bad really it just has a few problem areas -now DC flat sucks or at least the surrounding area got some seriously high crime rates.
> Louisville, Kentucky I never seem to have had a good feeling in and I have no idea why the place just creeped me out.


I'd put Louisville right there with Cincinnati, the only thing is nothing has set off the powder keg there yet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I am surprised that #15 is St. Louis.


I'm surprised people listen to Glen Beck!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why don't I see NYC on the list?? Duh!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I watched the program when he put this out. "I" got the impression that it was cause of lack of morals, religion and the political climate. Not based on current crime rates or color of the population. That the sheople would turn on themselves and others fastest.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> St Louis isn't that bad really it just has a few problem areas -now DC flat sucks or at least the surrounding area got some seriously high crime rates.
> Louisville, Kentucky I never seem to have had a good feeling in and I have no idea why the place just creeped me out.


Depends on where you are in Louisville like so many other cities. East side I think is OK at least for a short while in SHTF. West and parts of the south side STAY OUT!
I work at the airport so if SHTF while I'm on duty I'm tempted to just steal a plane!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The Mayor of St Petersburg Fl., was happy to be on Beck's list.
He is a Lib tool.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was totally surprised when the power failed for 5 days in Detroit and nothing happened. It was totally calm. God bless, it was a wonderful thing. Totally surprising however. I also believe Detroit is one of the most heavily armed societies fire arms per capita. If and when shtf I will not go to a coney island in the D.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Religion has nothing to do with it. Once the power is out, food and water getting scarce, there won't be a city anywhere you will want be.


Agreed. As an aside, I was half expecting Houston to be on the list.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

James m said:


> Why don't I see NYC on the list?? Duh!!


NYC is VERY Homoginized there's no dominating group
Philly would be in my top 3. Plainfield & Camden NJ small but a powderkeg


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> NYC is VERY Homoginized there's no dominating group
> Philly would be in my top 3. Plainfield & Camden NJ small but a powderkeg


But I still believe there are enough bad actors in NYC to cause major problems.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

James m said:


> But I still believe there are enough bad actors in NYC to cause major problems.


And Philly? or even Wilkes Bare, Easton and P burgh have all become shitt holes


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't see how anybody can make a list like this based off of religion and say some places are "more religious" or "less religous" than others, thus those cities will be ones to avoid. The only top 15 list that would be relivent would be GOD's.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Viper said:


> Agreed. As an aside, I was half expecting Houston to be on the list.


You would have thought so. No matter. Houston will fall just as quick as the rest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its pretty clear that the majority of US violent crime is committed in specific zip codes surrounding cities with populations over 250,000 people. Glenn Beck has probably seen the same FBI stats that I have and is making a generalization about the potential for the power keg to erupt in those cities.

I've been to all the cities that Beck list and I even lived in St Louis for a brief couple of years. There are some very safe areas and some very unsafe areas. Just like every other city on Beck's list. 

I stand by my analysis that certain zip codes within cities with populations over 250k should be avoided.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'M


alterego said:


> I was totally surprised when the power failed for 5 days in Detroit and nothing happened. It was totally calm. God bless, it was a wonderful thing. Totally surprising however. I also believe Detroit is one of the most heavily armed societies fire arms per capita. If and when shtf I will not go to a coney island in the D.


I'm much well more armed than Detroit villians. And can shoot a good bit better also. That is open sights at many yds.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Well, he is entitled to his opinion. I'd worry a lot more about NY, Chicago, DC, etc.


I would too. The cities with the most freeloaders, I mean people receiving government assistance, top my list.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone else found that city criminals are scared to hell of the woods and people who live there? They all seem scared as hell of me. I've told a few that they would get chained to a tree with honey poured over them.

I feel I am more endangered with the city environment and swine that infest those sewers. Those without morals, scruples, and values.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sodom 
Gamora
Babylon 
Jericho 
Chicago


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Has anyone else found that city criminals are scared to hell of the woods and people who live there? They all seem scared as hell of me. I've told a few that they would get chained to a tree with honey poured over them.
> 
> I feel I am more endangered with the city environment and swine that infest those sewers. Those without morals, scruples, and values.


I have had several conversation with blacks who have lived in the city areas there entire lives who are shocked that we live where their are no street lights. I shit you not.

This conversation occured ten plus years ago the first time and I was so amazed that every time I get a chance I lead the conversation that way.

This year early January a young black man drove out to our house to buy a book from my daughter for college. He was visebly shaking from fear when he was talking to us. My daughter asked him if he was alright and he went into discussion about how crazy it was that people live out here.

The concept of roving groups of pillaging blacks coming from the inner cities out to the Northern suburbs of my township is not happening. They will eat each other in the city first.


----------

